# Looking for a Lab Stud Dog



## bevrpndhntr (Sep 25, 2009)

I appreciate all the contacts that I've made so far! I am still in the proccess of collecting information on potential mates for my Female Chocolate Lab. The dog that I am interested in breeding her with will have the following traits: Hunting ability and interest in birds, Socialy well behaved (good family dog), must be of calm temperment (I do not want to breed her to a hyper dog). The male must have papers and hips certified. If you have a dog that meets these criteria and would be interested in having him used as a stud dog please contact me. My objective is to create some pups that have the potential to be good hunters as well as great family dogs. I am also commited to providing these pups at a reasonable price. If you are interested please contact me and I'll give you the details on my female.

Thanks!!


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

bevrpndhntr said:


> I appreciate all the contacts that I've made so far! I am still in the proccess of collecting information on potential mates for my Female Chocolate Lab. The dog that I am interested in breeding her with will have the following traits: Hunting ability and interest in birds, Socialy well behaved (good family dog), must be of calm temperment (I do not want to breed her to a hyper dog). The male must have papers and hips certified. If you have a dog that meets these criteria and would be interested in having him used as a stud dog please contact me. My objective is to create some pups that have the potential to be good hunters as well as great family dogs. I am also commited to providing these pups at a reasonable price. If you are interested please contact me and I'll give you the details on my female.
> 
> Thanks!!


You left out "Black or chocolate". And I wouldn't rule out dogs with a good on/off switch. 

Please don't forget to have the dogs tested for EIC and CNM. Should your pups be affected by one of these it can be a real heart breaker. 

If your a breeder of labs and don't do the above then you really don't know what your doing. However don't worry, I used to be more ignorant than I am now. But someone educated me. lol


----------

